
Paste the Plan - m_st
https://www.brentozar.com/pastetheplan/
======
m_st
It's a free service to share Microsoft SQL Server Execution Plans. This will
be great to share and discuss plans on
[http://dba.stackexchange.com](http://dba.stackexchange.com).

